# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II AF Setting Guidebook Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

```
The Canon Digital Learning Center has made the AF settings guidebook for the EOS-1D X Mark II available for download.</p>
<p>From Canon DLC</p>
<blockquote><p>This downloadable .PDF guidebook from Canon’s engineers will clarify many of the details about the incredible AF system in the EOS-1D X Mark II camera.  Information about the effect of different AF Cases, and various other menu settings, is spelled-out to help you make the most effective use of this camera and its powerful AF capabilities.  And, keep in mind — the vast majority of these apply to the 61-point AF system in Canon’s EOS 5D Mark IV camera (which uses the exact same AF sensor), so most of this will be useful information to owners of the Mark IV camera as well.  We’re confident having access to this file, on your computer or in a mobile device, will answer many of the questions which may arise as you use either of these cameras.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2017/eos_1dx_markii_af_guidebook.shtml">Download the EOS-1D X Mark II AF Settings Guidebook</a></strong> (100mb)</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 31, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> The Canon Digital Learning Center has made the AF settings guidebook for the EOS-1D X Mark II available for download.</p>
> <p>From Canon DLC</p>
> <blockquote><p>This downloadable .PDF guidebook from Canon’s engineers will clarify many of the details about the incredible AF system in the EOS-1D X Mark II camera. Information about the effect of different AF Cases, and various other menu settings, is spelled-out to help you make the most effective use of this camera and its powerful AF capabilities. And, keep in mind — *the vast majority of these apply to the 61-point AF system in Canon’s EOS 5D Mark IV camera (which uses the exact same AF sensor), so most of this will be useful information to owners of the Mark IV camera as well. * We’re confident having access to this file, on your computer or in a mobile device, will answer many of the questions which may arise as you use either of these cameras.</p></blockquote>
> <p><strong><a href="http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2017/eos_1dx_markii_af_guidebook.shtml">Download the EOS-1D X Mark II AF Settings Guidebook</a></strong> (100mb)</p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I know this will be useful to 1DX II owners, but I wish that one specifically for the 5DIV would have come out at the same time. Otoh, I can see where marketing would see this as a way to whet the appetite of 5D IV owners.

Thanks, CR!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Canon Rumours. 
This seems to be the same book GuyF brought to our attention 2 months ago, see this thread running to 3 pages. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31415.0
It seems it is just a different route of delivering it to us! 
Thanks for a great forum, please keep up the good work. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 31, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Canon Rumours.
> This seems to be the same book GuyF brought to our attention 2 months ago, see this thread running to 3 pages. http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31415.0
> It seems it is just a different route of delivering it to us!
> Thanks for a great forum, please keep up the good work.
> ...



Hey Graham

Yeah, I missed it the first time around. CDLC reposted it for whatever reason.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 31, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> I know this will be useful to 1DX II owners, but I wish that one specifically for the 5DIV would have come out at the same time. Otoh, I can see where marketing would see this as a way to whet the appetite of 5D IV owners.
> Thanks, CR!



All they need is to replace "1DX II" to "5D IV"  And probably remove "+" from the "AI Servo AF III+".


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for posting, Canon Rumors.


----------



## King Eyre (Jan 31, 2017)

As usual, all sport and no wildlife, when will Canon learn that a very substantial market for their top bodies and lenses is wildlife?


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 31, 2017)

What!?!?
My first download months ago came in a little short of 12MB, this is supposedly *100MB*. That's one sizeable PDF! I have a full IBM WebSphere installation guide that is nothing near 100MB in size...

Is this the same document as the first one, or has anything been added? Won't download it just for fun.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi DominoDude. 
Ok I just downloaded both, this new one does take about 5 or 6 times as long to download as the older one, but I know that could just be down to the server it is on. I'm doing it on an iPad and have no idea if it is possible to see the file size but as far as I can tell they are both the same, both 148 pages and comparing several random pages they tally, the only thing I thought is perhaps the illustrations are higher resolution, this might account for the additional size. 

Cheers, Graham. 



DominoDude said:


> What!?!?
> My first download months ago came in a little short of 12MB, this is supposedly *100MB*. That's one sizeable PDF! I have a full IBM WebSphere installation guide that is nothing near 100MB in size...
> 
> Is this the same document as the first one, or has anything been added? Won't download it just for fun.


----------



## Diko (Feb 1, 2017)

Jopa said:


> All they need is to replace "1DX II" to "5D IV"  And probably remove "+" from the "AI Servo AF III+".


 Sure about that? I am not very aware in the differences, but would be perfect for me to master efficiently all AF options in the 5D4. 

With a 1Dx2 have never made any photos so far. With the 1Dx a couple of times only. So didn't had a good chance to memorize or learn all AFs on that monster. 

Thank you for that document.  That goes to everyone involved.


----------



## whothafunk (Feb 2, 2017)

Jopa said:


> All they need is to replace "1DX II" to "5D IV"  And probably remove "+" from the "AI Servo AF III+".


if that would be the case, 5D4 would be stuck with the same "old" AF as the 1DX and 5D3, which have AI Servo III. it's a pretty safe bet the 5D4 also has the III+, although the same as with the 1DX vs 5D3, the former has faster lens drive due to higher battery voltage.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 3, 2017)

whothafunk said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > All they need is to replace "1DX II" to "5D IV"  And probably remove "+" from the "AI Servo AF III+".
> ...



It could be improved, but I think it's the regular III, otherwise they would definitely mentioned "+" in the specs: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv,
compare to https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/products/details/cameras/dslr/eos-1d-x-mark-ii (expand the Autofocus sections).


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 9, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi DominoDude.
> Ok I just downloaded both, this new one does take about 5 or 6 times as long to download as the older one, but I know that could just be down to the server it is on. I'm doing it on an iPad and have no idea if it is possible to see the file size but as far as I can tell they are both the same, both 148 pages and comparing several random pages they tally, the only thing I thought is perhaps the illustrations are higher resolution, this might account for the additional size.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



Superb, Graham! Thanks
I'll stay off it then.


----------

